# please critique this buck for me



## loggyacreslivestock

Hey, what do you guys think of this buckling? I am thinking of him for a new wether maker buck...

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2426619


----------



## TrinityRanch

Nice!! Very muscular and compact. He has the length and the structure to pull of some pretty nice wether production. If the situation is right....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

He's Cat in the Hat's grandson, Millionaire, Polar express grandson...
Was from Sunshine Boer Goats originally.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Bump


----------



## enchantedgoats

i'm not meat goat breeder but i can appreciate a good one when i see one. grab him quick before someone else does!! HE IS SO WIDE AND STRONG LOOKING! HIS LEGS ARE SQUARELY ON THE CORNERS OF HIS BODY.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

She is holding him just for today for me. The great thing is he is only 20 minutes from my house!


----------



## NubianFan

He looks good to me, I don't know enough about conformation yet to really critique.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I think you should go for it. It must be meant to be if he is so close to your place!  He really is a nice boy, and you can at least go check him out before purchasing him.


----------



## katie

he looks amazing Of course I deal with dairy but he looks so good. take him before some one else does.


----------



## Brink4

From what I can see he looks nice. I agree with going and checking him out. Worse case scenario is you get there and decide he's not what your looking for. Best of luck and if you get him post some more pics for us to see


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Here are some more pics of him and his playmate. He is the one standing on top.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

The one on the ramp( Titan) is only 8 weeks in that pic btw! He is gorgeous! Almost the same pedigree, that is why they are selling Cash. ( Cash is the one I am looking at- the one on the platform)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

*Cash* S G R Millionaire's Take It To the Bank


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's really nice! Love the name too... I'd go for it!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Bought him!


----------



## NubianFan

WoooHooo!!!!


----------



## Brink4

Yay!!! We want to see more pics.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow, I'm excited! Happy for you! :stars:

Brink is right, hand over some pictures.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

He is coming home on Sunday. I will post some pics then! I spent 2 hours watching him walk and stand. I like him and I think he looks better in person than on those pics.


----------



## fd123

CONGRATS!! He's AWESOME!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

YAY!! Congrats! I'm excited for you!


----------



## bayouboergoats

How exciting!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Congrats! Jennifer is such a great lady. They actually just bought him like a month ago. Too funny. Good luck with him!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yes, I know, but upon inspection of his pedigree he is too similar to another one she has. He (Wrath of Titan) is amazing! He is in the picture above standing on the ramp with his backside towards us. Titan is her homegrown kid!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Jennifer is really nice and knows her stuff too! She is really teaching me a lot!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Wonder why they went and got him and now selling him? That is a long trip to Sunshine Boer goats. But he is really pretty.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

They went for a different goat, but upon arrival, that goat was injured and Sunshine Boer goats wouldn't sell him to them. So they liked and bought this one. 
In the mean time, they had this other buckling growing up and their daughter decided she would rather keep Titan instead of Cash. 

I like Titan better than Cash, but he is only 11 weeks old. I will be watching him as he grows to see how he does. Titan and Cash have almost the same pedigree, so no need to keep two with the same pedigree.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Titan is a gem! Before he was born, Jen offered to let me buy Booty's (His dam) buck kid, if she had one, but when she had single, 17.8lbs Titan, i think they decided to keep him!! Jen is one of those people that is infectious, and i LOVE talking with her.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

loggyacreslivestock said:


> They went for a different goat, but upon arrival, that goat was injured and Sunshine Boer goats wouldn't sell him to them. So they liked and bought this one.
> In the mean time, they had this other buckling growing up and their daughter decided she would rather keep Titan instead of Cash.
> 
> I like Titan better than Cash, but he is only 11 weeks old. I will be watching him as he grows to see how he does. Titan and Cash have almost the same pedigree, so no need to keep two with the same pedigree.


The other buck they wanted was INCREDIBLE. I was so bummed when they ended up getting another!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

loggyacreslivestock said:


> They went for a different goat, but upon arrival, that goat was injured and Sunshine Boer goats wouldn't sell him to them. So they liked and bought this one.
> In the mean time, they had this other buckling growing up and their daughter decided she would rather keep Titan instead of Cash.
> 
> I like Titan better than Cash, but he is only 11 weeks old. I will be watching him as he grows to see how he does. Titan and Cash have almost the same pedigree, so no need to keep two with the same pedigree.


Sending you a pm with my facebook info. Looks like you are building yourself a nice herd.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

SGR MILLIONAIRE'S TAKE IT TO THE BANK !

He's home and settling in. Here are some shots from unloading him today.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

again


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

rear


----------



## TrinityRanch

Absolutely gorgeous! What a find!   :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice buck


----------



## Brink4

Nice


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

front


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks everyone! Can't wait for kids this winter! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a find!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a GREAT buck!! Love his name too! I see nothing bad about him, only area of improvement is his rump, and it's still pretty good!
Nice buck, nice investment 

Now, when can I borrow him? :ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, when can I borrow him? :ROFL:


Since _when _do we ask??? :lol:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yeah, I thought you guys were fly by night kind of girls! LOL. 
If you can get past the dogs, you might stand a chance, but his new girlfriend may bowl you over on your way out when he cries help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol! Well, since that went so well last time, I thought I would ask 

Hmm, well, he doesnt sound macho enough for my does, if his girlyfriend has to protect him! :ROFL:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

LOL! :laugh:


----------

